# Highland heifers bred to black angus ?



## Mike Fronczak (Jan 15, 2012)

We bought three Highland heifer that the previous owner bred to a black angus bull, these are not there first calves.  He did this because he was selling off his herd & his Highland bull was o e ofthe first animals to go, so he borrowed his neighbors black angus bull.  Any one have any experience with this, I was told to be careful in general with grain as a general rule any way we have been giving strictly grass/hay.


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 15, 2012)

If it was a purebred Angus bull, your calves will be black and polled.  I see no reason that you would be worried about feeding grain to them.  .5 - .1% of their body weight shouldn't hurt them, and will help them to produce milk and breed back sooner.  Just be careful to ease them into it.  Don't start them out with more than 5lbs a day, and gradually increase it to 10 if that's your goal.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Jan 15, 2012)

My concern is the size of calf at birth.  I was told by one friend to watch the amount of grain because they list a calf & had to pull it out because it was too big.  Another friend of my sister in laws deals with mainly herfords (I think) & said I may have problems because the highlands are a smaller breed of cattle.


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 16, 2012)

Most (note I said MOST) Angus are fairly easy calving, and are used on many breeds because of it.  If your cows have had calves previously, you shouldn't have to worry.  And as to feeding grain, I wouldn't worry much about it.  It's more important to have your cows in good (I like them in a body score of 6 at calving) condition so they will milk well and still breed back.  Good luck!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 16, 2012)

We had a heifer from a red highland cow and black angus bull.   She came out black but with lots of hair.   I will try to find a picture.   We kept her to feed out and put in the freezer.  It was some of the best beef we have grown.  Ok I'm off to find a picture for you.  

e.t.a:   She was born in the neighbors field and her highland momma had no problems birthing.  It was her first calf too and everything went great.


----------

